# how to set up a place to bask for turtles?



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i have red eared slider turtles and was wonderin how to set up a place for them to bask in the tank...

right now they are in a tank that is jus fully water but i know they arent aquatic turtles...

ive tried putting in rocks b4 but they rarely climb up onto it.. i dont think i made it easy enough for them to climb up...

anyways, ive seen turtle docks for sale at stores but they are like 25 dollars cdn... thats pretty expensive for a simple thing like a dock...

any ideas?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Just piling up some rocks should work, you could use small pebbles. I can't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

How tall is your tank? If its shallow, you can stack some rocks to make like a stair case up. If its full of water, you can use a floating piece of driftwood to let them climb onto. If you can't find a piece, you can try building a fixed piece that lets them crawl out and dry up. Use your imagination.


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

insomnia said:


> How tall is your tank? If its shallow, you can stack some rocks to make like a stair case up. If its full of water, you can use a floating piece of driftwood to let them climb onto. If you can't find a piece, you can try building a fixed piece that lets them crawl out and dry up. Use your imagination.





> i agree just use ur imagination


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Are there any fully aquatic turltes? also whats the smallest turtle available?

A piece of cork bark should work, you will need to hold it in one place though.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> Are there any fully aquatic turltes? also whats the smallest turtle available?
> 
> A piece of cork bark should work, you will need to hold it in one place though.


 I believe fly river turtles are fully aquatic, but they're probably the only ones. Someone on the forum has a video, check that out in the section.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

alligator snappers are fully aquatic besides the fact that they nest on land im sure their are more


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

you could try to get larger rocks and pile them up to make a bigger surface for them to climb up on. I have a turtle dock and my turtles love it. If you just got your turtles, you should give them some time to get comfortable and go up to bask. When they feel like basking, they will









Don't be cheap and save up some money to get a turtle dock


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

killfishygo said:


> you could try to get larger rocks and pile them up to make a bigger surface for them to climb up on. I have a turtle dock and my turtles love it. If you just got your turtles, you should give them some time to get comfortable and go up to bask. When they feel like basking, they will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 exactly just don be cheap those turtle docks rock


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

do u have the large or medium turtle dock?


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I have the small one


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

how large are ur turtles b/c i have three turtles that are fairly large... im not sure which dock will be best ... prolly medium or large...

they range from about 4-7 inches


----------

